# Race night for Herts and Essex Children Diabetes group



## Becca (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi

If you're near the area (Herts/Essex - Stansted airport way) on the 14th November, we're having a race night (reels - horses) with all funds going to our local children's diabetes group.  It's all run by the local rotary club and should be a good night 

PM me for more details 

Thanks


----------

